# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Catacola sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos tardes amigos, subo unas fotos de una mariposa que encontré atrapada en una ventana en mi sitio natural de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla.

Catacola es una mariposa robusta y nocturna. La familia de las Norturnidae pueden llegar a más de 100000 especies donde solo conocemos aproximadamente 35000 con esto está dicho todo, como la experiencia he aprendido que la naturaleza no da sorpresas por casualidad, me he puesto a investigar un poco y he averiguado que Catacola se puede considerar como una plaga forestal cuando se encuentra en el ciclo de oruga llegando a desfoliar las encinas o Quercus ilex  de las cuales estoy rodeado.

Así que a mis ojos se vuelve abrir una ventana y multitud de pregustas sin contestación ¿ seré capaz de encontrar más plagas de las encinas?¿ Que daño realmente les produce y que valor económico se deja perder en la producción de bellotas que alimentas nuestros cerdos tan valorados de la Sierra Norte de Sevilla? ¿ que productos se podría utilizar o sería mejor encontrar un depredador natural para combatirlos?, pregunta y pregustas que necesitaría muchos tiempo para contestar. 







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## eldelassetas

Perdón por no contestar antes, pero me tiro todo el verano trabajando sin acceso a internet. Esta mariposa se llama Catocala, no catacola, y en España tenemos varias especies, unas anaranjadas, Catocala nymphaea, Catocala nymphagoga, muy parecidas, que pueden ser la de la fotografía, plagas de la encina (sin ser especialmente dañinas), otras rojas, azules, etc. Un saludo a todos.

----------

